# Injured (Perhaps Ill) Pigeon needs home in Ontario



## emaleth (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello, i was directed here from the starling talk forums 

about a week ago i found a pigeon left outside in a box behind my apartment building. someone had tried to rescue him but was too afraid to touch him or something, i'm really not sure. at first i thought the only problem with him was severe dehydration and starvation because he had a piece of old newspaper stuck inside his beak, preventing him from eating. once i got that out i was able to very easily get him drinking again. after a day of just fluids he started eating cooked rice and is now at the point where he feeds and drinks on his own. i currently have him eating cooked split peas, which he seems to love.

however he also seems to have a head injury that doesn't really affect his balance and he sleeps on one leg, but keeps him very disoriented and he cannot fly. when he tries to focus on something like his food dish or anything up close his head starts wobbling back and forth. 

other than this he has made slow but great progress in getting better and is not only feeding himself but trying to groom and quietly coos at me when i get too close. this morning he flapped his wings for the first time! 

anyway, the Toronto Wildlife Centre is full and not taking any more pigeons in and i cannot afford to take this little guy to a vet. i'm pretty sure he'd just get euthanized if i take him anywhere. he's currently living in my old starlings cage on my bedroom floor, much to the annoyance of my 4 cats who are currently banned from the room.

i'm really not sure what to do with this little guy but am not in any position to keep him myself. he is really sweet and quite unafraid of me, and i couldn't bear to have him put down if there is another option. 

if anyone can take him in or knows someone with other pet pigeons who would be able to welcome him into their home i'd be forever grateful if you could get in touch with me. 

also, i live in toronto and don't drive so i wouldn't be able to deliver him outside of the GTA 

Thanks!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry no one has responded yet. Thank you for helping this pigeon, it sounds as if he may be suffering from PMV--not contagious to humans. With treatment he can recover and lead a full life. We have some members in Canada, so let's wait and see if any of them respond. Are you in a position to take him to a vet? If not, no worries, we have plenty of medical help here. Others will add more. Please keep him warm (a heating pad set on low with a towel is good) and check back here often.

*****Could a moderator please put "injured" in the thread title so other people can look and advise? TY!********


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Emaleth! Good to see you here! Hopefully we can help you find a good home for this pijjie! Thank you so very much for helping the bird.

Terry


----------



## emaleth (Aug 19, 2009)

oh wow, thank you for the info about PMV, seems he has almost all the symptoms. 

i cannot afford to take him to a vet and am not sure if one would see him as he is wild. aside from keeping him warm and hydrated is there anything else i can do for him or does this just have to run its course? he's been very quiet and sleeping almost non-stop for the past couple days, only waking up to eat, drink and do a bit of grooming. i guess this is normal for a pigeon with PMV? 

a full recovery would be so wonderful. 

thanks for the help! i'll keep checking back here and posting updates. 

Hi Terry!


----------



## emaleth (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm sorry to bring sad news but the little pigeon just passed away. 
thankfully it was quick and he didn't seem to suffer. 

thank you for all your wonderful help with this little guy! i'm always finding pigeons so i'm sure i'll be back in the future


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry the bird didn't make it, Emaleth. Bless you for helping it and for giving it a safe haven at the end.

Terry


----------

